#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Futuro dos pequenos provedores via rádio no Brasil?

## GilsonBarbosa

Olá pessoal,

Estive pensando nos últimos meses, o que vai ser dos pequenos provedores no Brasil?
Dólar nas alturas (vai chegar logo a 4 reais ou mais)Concorrência chegando com ofertas agressivas (fibra optica, cabo, tv, telefone, etc)Muitos clientes perdendo o emprego e consequentemente cancelando a internet, usando do vizinho, do parente, etc...Prefeituras disponibilizando wifi grátis na cidade, atrapalhando ainda mais...Interferência constante (tem que ficar monitorando toda hora, trocando canal, mexendo direto, difícil rodar redondo muitos dias seguidos)...Custos operacionais aumentando (energia, água, impostos, produtos e serviços em geral)Pressão para diminuição do valor do mega para continuar competitivo e atrativo a novos clientes...Dificuldade em se contratar mão de obra qualificada e empenhada para que o provedor possa crescer, só tem gente querendo garantir seu salário no final do mês...Clientes querendo consumir cada vez mais banda (vídeos, netflix, jogos online) e no rádio com interferência é complicado...Será que esqueci de algo?

Bom isso é o que temos passado aqui, o que será dos pequenos provedores via rádio no Brasil, aqueles com 100... 200 ou 300 clientes como o meu?

Pois é, tem hora que dá vontade de desistir, muita pressão e pouco resultado!

Alguém tem uma luz no fim do túnel?

=)

----------


## Carlosaps

Esqueceu do link dedicado;
dos impostos;
dos encargos trabalhistas;
Tia Ana isentando scm dos gatonet;

etc... :Congrats:

----------


## Nilton Nakao

O maior impecílio dos grandes, e pequenos provedores serão as operadoras de celulares, com planos cada vez melhores e mais baratos. Os assinantes escolherão em sua maioria planos mais baratos somente para economizar dados no celular, mas logo, logo o limite poderá nem existir. Web ficará restrita somente a grandes empresas e olhe lá, com celulares podendo navegar a 5Mega e na frente com 10, 20, ou muito mais. Acho que na Koreia do Sul, baixamos um filme em 3 minutos ou menos no celular, enquanto nós ainda nos contentamos com duas, quatro horas na maioria dos usuários.

----------


## delegato

Aqui eu trabalho com concorrente desleal que já me fez deixar de ganhar uns 200 Mil reais ou mais isso em coisa de 2 ou 3 anos.

O plano dele é sempre mais barato do que o meu, porém velocidade menor mais como o povo é leigo ele mente dizendo que tem tantos megas e nada. pura mentira.

Era assim eu instalava o cliente, vendia o kit de acesso, após pagarem quando era parcelado, ele corria lá e fazia o preço menor e tirava o cliente, mesmo com serviço precário o pessoal dificilmente cancela dele pois é barato e muitas vezes deixa até 2 meses para pessoa pagar 1.

Tive que trabalhar com comodato, isso me deu um gás...

Esse cidadão acabou com espectro 2.4ghz com várias antenas omni de 15dbi algumas a menos de 100metros de outras, resultado tive que mudar para 5.8ghz, aqui como o equipamento mais caro, alta do dolar, como ele não conseguiria conectar clientes em 5.8ghz comodato, dei uma melhorada no valor do meu plano básico elevando-o um pouco e a aceitação estava ótima.

Pórem a CPE já subiu quase 100,00 reais, mesmo assim estava relutado.

O cara começou a perder clientes, 2.4ghz impraticável, e sem capital para comodato em 5.8ghz ele começou a cabear as ruas no desespero, usando tudo amador cabos internos da pior qualidade (150,00 a caixa) e agora oferece novamente mais barato que o meu serviço e logico agora será melhor com que 2.4ghz.

Agora para ter que concorrer com ele vou ter que fazer o mesmo já que as cpes estão caras, vou ter que cabear tudo e assim poder vender o acesso por preço similar.

Detalhe: aonde ele passa o cabo ele conecta pessoas até por 20,00 (ele visa apenas 20,00 a mais no seu orçamento).

Vou ficar no ramo por mais algum tempo, mais para mim já chega, não quero mais dedicar minha vida exclusivamente a isso, quero ter um capital para investir agora em outra coisa e aos poucos sair dessa vida.

Ficar nesse ramo tem que dar um bom dinheiro, pois o stress é extremo, chego a rodar 5km para dar uma assistência quando chega lá o cliente esta com navegador todo cheio de search e complementos e fica difamando falando que é a net.

Ganhamos bem, porém esquecemos que não temos as vezes final de semana, feriado, nada, e isso não tem preço, esquecemos que parte do lucro é investido em equipamentos, esquecemos do nosso pró labore, de equipamentos que queimam, da nossa vida em risco, etc. Se contamos tudo isso, é com certeza melhor ir trabalhar em uma grande operador e viver em paz ou mexer com outro ramo.

O lucro do provedor não é tão bom assim quando levamos vários fatores em conta.
Preciso e quero um ramo mais sólido sossegado e confortável, nem que o lucro líquido seja menor, pois existem coisas na vida que não tem preço...

----------


## wbrustolim

to tentando vender o meu pq já desisti mesmo . Provedor hj ta complicado. mais parabens ai resumiu tudo .

----------


## portalink

Aqui estamos chegando aos 10 anos, como voces sabem é muita luta e o proprio sistema trabalha contra nós. Uma empresa que vende só internet por R$ 20,00 a assinatura só ta visando a quantidade de clientes. Aqui tudo em comodato, cancelou, vamos lá e retiramos instalamos em outro. Penso eu que alguns destes empresários devem ter algum milagre pra contas fecharem.

----------


## Super

segue a resposta:




Boa sorte

----------


## faelldantas

É o @*delegato* resumiu bem. Eu ainda estou no começo, aqui na cidade o pessoal contrata link ruim, sobre uma omnitik (não estou falando da qualidade), pega 10~20 clientes a preços menores e por ai vai.

Infelizmente os clientes não tem o conhecimento pelo menos básico, então eles vão pelo preço.

Vocês já repararam na propaganda dessas operadoras? "Tantos MB por Tantos Reais", é isso que o consumidor vê, ele não vê a burocracia de um cancelamento, ele não vê que está amarrado a um contrato, ele não vê esses detalhes de franquias e tudo mais.

Eu ainda acho que "pequenos provedores" tem sim como brigar de cara com essas grandes. 

Atendimento personalizado, suporte local, planos diferenciados e outras coisas que pode-se agregar ao serviço.

----------


## wesleylima

:Congrats:  aqui na minha cidade, também esta ficando assim...
provedor a radio pulando miúdo .......

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

o problema aqui é preço de antena, mas eu falo para o cliente passar o cartao dele para comprar, ele vem na empresa e a gente compra o equipamento parcelado e eu desconto no valor das mensalidades e cobro 100,00 de instalação, minha internet é a melhor na cidade por isso o povo procura mesmo se nao comprar a antena eu nao instalo, parei de comprar antena pra ocupar meu cartão e ainda baixei a % de caloteiros.

----------


## wbrustolim

Pensando por este lado . aqui na minha cidade não importa onde seja a instalação eu cobro 800,00 reais vendo tudo ( Antena, roteador, Cabos , Suporte, Serviço d instalação e conf dos mesmos e a primeira mensalidade) Tudo incluso sempre tem cliente para instalar e só avista ainda não parcelo e não do desconto. e não para .
o Duro que tenho muitos concorrentes que faz por 200 a 350 instalações. acho que eles são todos otarios pq ve o meu preço e eu sempre tenho cliente pq não cobrar o msm né dai vale a pena trabalhar. kkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

Pois é galera, não está fácil, mas também não está difícil, o que fiz esta última semana para *dar um gás e não desaminar foi:*


Dispensar funcionários que estavam consumindo grandes recursos sem trazer grandes resultados (pretendo deixar a empresa mais familiar).Pesquisei a concorrência e ví que nossos planos são excelentes (podemos brigar e muito).Estamos refazendo nossa política interna para adesão de novos clientes (para evitar pegar clientes que vão dar problema no futuro).Vamos testar novos equipamentos para tentar baixar nosso custo de instalação (nano loco 5 e intelbras)

Enfim, vamos filtrar os clientes e tentar pegar os melhores dentre os que aparecerem.

Obrigado pelas opiniões de vocês.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Em cidades de pequeno porte e médio os grandes provedores pecam em assistência. Eles partem do princípio que sempre vem da parte do cliente, apesar de mais da metade dos usuários serem os grandes culpados; fica com skype, streaming de música, vários navegadores de busca, trojans, vírus, bate-papo e quer ter uma net? Brigo isso em casa, tenho 3 Mega para 7 dispositivos(contando com 4 celulares) e ainda reclama?
Pequenos provedores, entram no seu modem e te falam que está ok ou o problema no seu PC, conforme o cliente vão até a sua casa sem ônus(cmg. me bloquearam por falha de comunicação banco/empresa).

----------


## muttley

> Pensando por este lado . aqui na minha cidade não importa onde seja a instalação eu cobro 800,00 reais vendo tudo ( Antena, roteador, Cabos , Suporte, Serviço d instalação e conf dos mesmos e a primeira mensalidade) Tudo incluso sempre tem cliente para instalar e só avista ainda não parcelo e não do desconto. e não para .
> o Duro que tenho muitos concorrentes que faz por 200 a 350 instalações. acho que eles são todos otarios pq ve o meu preço e eu sempre tenho cliente pq não cobrar o msm né dai vale a pena trabalhar. kkkkkkkkkkkkkk


800 conto? 800,00? oitocentos reais????? Credoooo!!! Mas é um assalto! 
Aí é só vc de provedor? É cidade isolada? kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## ErivNS

> Pensando por este lado . aqui na minha cidade não importa onde seja a instalação eu cobro 800,00 reais vendo tudo ( Antena, roteador, Cabos , Suporte, Serviço d instalação e conf dos mesmos e a primeira mensalidade) Tudo incluso sempre tem cliente para instalar e só avista ainda não parcelo e não do desconto. e não para .
> o Duro que tenho muitos concorrentes que faz por 200 a 350 instalações. acho que eles são todos otarios pq ve o meu preço e eu sempre tenho cliente pq não cobrar o msm né dai vale a pena trabalhar. kkkkkkkkkkkkkk


Com toda sinceridade, você acha que não está passando dos limites? o nome disso é exploração.

----------


## wbrustolim

Não é não meu serviços tem preço quem não quiser não precisa contratar.

----------


## Mitigo

> Com toda sinceridade, você acha que não está passando dos limites? o nome disso é exploração.


Eu discordo de vc pra mim isso é empreendedorismo se ele tem mercado tá é certo o que acaba com o mercado é a prostituição dos serviços.
E o mercado tá cheio de prostitutas.

----------


## PortaNET

A questão que todos esquecem é antes de criticar o preço, devem perguntar se ele está vendendo o equipamento ao cliente ou se é comodato. Pois uma antena com nfe homolgada+roteador Wi-Fi para cliente+cabo+valor de instalação etc... Emiti do nfe não fica muito longe dos 800. Agora no comodato a história muda pois o equipa. Equipamento será sempre do provedor.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Um rádio desses custa cerca de 250 a 500 Reais, mais cabo( normalmente 15 metros, mas pode chegar a 50), mastro de fixação, parafusos e buchas, e em certos casos precisa acrescentar tomadas e além do roteador( 100 Reais). Só de material+locomoção são cerca de 500 Reais no mínimo. Ferramentas, utensílios é por conta do provedor além de muitas vezes precisar voltar mais de uma vez num ano e sem poder cobrar. Empresas de saneamento e energia para novas ligações encontram tudo pronto, por isso dificilmente cobram, mas no caso de internet, TV a cabo, telefonia nos imóveis nem projeto para tal existe.

----------


## 1929

> A questão que todos esquecem é antes de criticar o preço, devem perguntar se ele está vendendo o equipamento ao cliente ou se é comodato. Pois uma antena com nfe homolgada+roteador Wi-Fi para cliente+cabo+valor de instalação etc... Emiti do nfe não fica muito longe dos 800. Agora no comodato a história muda pois o equipa. Equipamento será sempre do provedor.



Verdade, pessoal não leu direito.... Ele disse que vende tudo.... 

E disse também que não é isolado. Tem concorrência barata.

----------


## wbrustolim

Isso galera . Vendo os equip. Prefiro trabalhar desta forma. E também depois que fiz isso só pego clientes de qualidade que me pagam em dia ou antecipado. Nesse ano eu reformei os planos e valores de mensalidade fazendo o mínimo 100 reais por 5megas e a noite deixo liberado 10m . Sinceramente achei que iria perder clientes . Pelo contrário só 3% saiu e era os que sempre atrasava . Nisso tudo aprendi que existe mercado para todos. E se o consumidor (cliente) quiser qualidade ele terá que pagar o preço que ela vale.

----------


## sphreak

> Verdade, pessoal não leu direito.... Ele disse que vende tudo.... 
> 
> E disse também que não é isolado. Tem concorrência barata.


Isso vai da demanda. Pra mim por exemplo que compro tudo no atacado e faço comodato, com inclusão de taxa de manutenção na mensalidade, uma instalação de Litebeam não sai por mais de R$350,00 de custos ( nenhum repassado ao cliente). Outros equipamentos como: roteador com wifi. É por conta do cliente. Eu vendo... Mas é 80 pila, rádio de plástico. 

Também faço instalação de equipamentos de telefonia rural. Onde os concorrentes penam por causa do preço eu consigo bater em até 30% mais barato. Mas só consigo isso com 2 atitudes: menor preço na hora de procurar o fornecedor e negociação de preço em quantidade.

----------


## Mitigo

> Isso vai da demanda. Pra mim por exemplo que compro tudo no atacado e faço comodato, com inclusão de taxa de manutenção na mensalidade, uma instalação de Litebeam não sai por mais de R$350,00 de custos ( nenhum repassado ao cliente). Outros equipamentos como: roteador com wifi. É por conta do cliente. Eu vendo... Mas é 80 pila, rádio de plástico. 
> 
> Também faço instalação de equipamentos de telefonia rural. Onde os concorrentes penam por causa do preço eu consigo bater em até 30% mais barato. Mas só consigo isso com 2 atitudes: menor preço na hora de procurar o fornecedor e negociação de preço em quantidade.


Então vc quer dizer que é o mais barato não o melhor.
Tem mercado para todos os gostos muita gente quer​ o mais barato mas também tem os que querem o melhor e estes pagam por isso.

----------


## Mitigo

Dificilmente alguém vai querer concorrer com o melhor mais sempre vai ter alguém querendo ser o mais barato.

----------


## wbrustolim

Concordo . Com vc só que hoje preso em cobrar pelo meu serviços

----------


## 1929

> Isso vai da demanda. Pra mim por exemplo que compro tudo no atacado e faço comodato, com inclusão de taxa de manutenção na mensalidade, uma instalação de Litebeam não sai por mais de R$350,00 de custos ( nenhum repassado ao cliente). Outros equipamentos como: roteador com wifi. É por conta do cliente. Eu vendo... Mas é 80 pila, rádio de plástico. 
> 
> Também faço instalação de equipamentos de telefonia rural. Onde os concorrentes penam por causa do preço eu consigo bater em até 30% mais barato. Mas só consigo isso com 2 atitudes: menor preço na hora de procurar o fornecedor e negociação de preço em quantidade.


Exatamente o que penso... O lucro muitas vezes não está no que se vende mas como se compra. Agora se aliar as duas coisas o resultado pode ser bom para o cliente, no caso redução de custos sem redução de qualidade.
Ele não descreveu o que utiliza para chegar nestes 800 reais. Talvez desse para reduzir em função do gerenciamento de compras. Mas aí é outro papo mesmo.
Se ele tem um serviço que se destaca frente a concorrência ele está aproveitando este fato com sucesso.
Como não tem muito detalhes desta composição de preços, eu imagino que ele coloca um lucro em cima de cada componente, coisa que não fazemos no Comodato...

E por falar em comodato quero lançar uma pergunta aqui: Quem de vocês documenta o comodato com notas fiscais? Só fazer um contrato de prestação de serviço não justifica perante a Fazenda Estadual. Então em certos casos quem faz como venda e não comodato tirando as notas de venda pode estar numa situação mais segura do que quem faz comodato e não emite a nota fiscal de comodato.

----------


## delegato

Resultado, agora eu estou colocando roteador em comodato para assim fidelizar clientes, quero ver ele agora vender barato com roteador comodato. Agora nao so seguro meus clientes como praticamente conecto 10 ele 1, resultado quem perdeu foi ele ao mexer conosco, poderia estar conectando seus clientes normalmente com preco mais barato que o meu, mais a ambissao dele era tomar nosso clientes para abalar nossa alto estima.

----------


## TsouzaR

> E por falar em comodato quero lançar uma pergunta aqui: Quem de vocês documenta o comodato com notas fiscais? Só fazer um contrato de prestação de serviço não justifica perante a Fazenda Estadual. Então em certos casos quem faz como venda e não comodato tirando as notas de venda pode estar numa situação mais segura do que quem faz comodato e não emite a nota fiscal de comodato.


Já vi falar em usar nota promissória juntamente com um contrato adicional de comodato.

----------


## 1929

> Já vi falar em usar nota promissória juntamente com um contrato adicional de comodato.


nota promissória seria para executar o assinante caso ele se negue a entregar o equipamento ou suma com ele....
A nota fiscal é para justificar perante o fisco a existência do bem que não está mais no estoque físico da empresa. 
Se continuar comprando CPE e colocando "em comodato" frio, vai chegar num ponto que o volume de bens em estoque vai ser enorme. Como irá explicar isso para o fisco?
Hoje em dia o cruzamento das transações é muito eficiente.
Seria o código CFOP 6908 -Remessa de bem por conta de contrato de comodato, a ser colocado no campo correspondente da Nota Fiscal .

----------


## sphreak

> nota promissória seria para executar o assinante caso ele se negue a entregar o equipamento ou suma com ele....
> A nota fiscal é para justificar perante o fisco a existência do bem que não está mais no estoque físico da empresa. 
> Se continuar comprando CPE e colocando "em comodato" frio, vai chegar num ponto que o volume de bens em estoque vai ser enorme. Como irá explicar isso para o fisco?
> Hoje em dia o cruzamento das transações é muito eficiente.
> Seria o código CFOP 6908 -Remessa de bem por conta de contrato de comodato, a ser colocado no campo correspondente da Nota Fiscal .


Não precisa de nota promissória. No contrato de adesão inclui-se uma cláusula que em caso da não devolução do equipamento o provedor fica autorizado a emitir duplicata (nada mais é que um boleto registrado com protesto automático via banco)

Quanto a explicar que um bem não está no estoque é simples, explica que o item é de utilizaçao fora da empresa e está sob a guarda do contratante. Como um veiculo alugado por exemplo, que está sob guarda do locatário. Sem segredos...

----------


## 1929

acho que não @*sphreak* . A documentação fiscal do comodato é fundamental. Já imaginou ficar no estoque 500 peças ou mais? Como explicar para o fisco o aumento crescente de estoque? O codigo CFOP é que legaliza o estoque.

A não ser que so compre equipamentos sem nota.

----------


## TsouzaR

> acho que não @*sphreak* . A documentação fiscal do comodato é fundamental. Já imaginou ficar no estoque 500 peças ou mais? Como explicar para o fisco o aumento crescente de estoque? O codigo CFOP é que legaliza o estoque.
> 
> A não ser que so compre equipamentos sem nota.


Pensando agora, ocorreria o mesmo com os equipamentos e itens de infraestrutura que o provedor compra para usar na rede (rádios, antenas, roteadores, switches, cabos, servidores, etc.): juntando estoque, já que não tem saída. Se isso não precisa de nota de saída, por que comodato precisa?

Todos esses são partes em uso na rede do provedor, independente se está na casa do cliente ou não. Eu acho que, talvez, isso dependa dos CNAEs da empresa: se o CNAE é de telecomunicações, porque o fisco iria querer rastrear a saída do que é comprado, uma vez que não é comércio? E mesmo se tiver CNAE de comércio no meio, como eles saberiam se os produtos entrando são para uso próprio na rede (o que inclui comodato) ou revenda? Não podem deduzir automaticamente que é revenda...

Talvez esse CFOP de comodato aí seja apenas para quando é cobrado do cliente por isso, como um aluguel, não?

----------


## sphreak

> acho que não @*sphreak* . A documentação fiscal do comodato é fundamental. Já imaginou ficar no estoque 500 peças ou mais? Como explicar para o fisco o aumento crescente de estoque? O codigo CFOP é que legaliza o estoque.
> 
> A não ser que so compre equipamentos sem nota.


É como o amigo @*TsouzaR* disse. A empresa é de telecomunicações e o equipamento, apesar de estar com o cliente faz parte da infraestrutura de rede da empresa. Não é como um CNAE de revenda de eletrônicos ou equipamentos de informática (por isso é ruim misturar CNAE de serviços com CNAE comercial). 
Se fosse uma revenda o fisco desconfia quando só há entrada de mercadoria. 
Agora se é uma telecom há de se entender que o produto vendido é a conexão a internet e os rádios, antenas e cabos são produtos de consumo. Sendo produtos de consumo, espera-se que não haja saída, pois eles são incorporados ao patrimônio fixo da empresa, depreciando-se até sua inutilização final.

Mais ou menos assim

----------


## luizbe

Fisco não vai ligar se uma pequena empresa de telecom tem 3000 CPE's no estoque, simples, uma que na maioria das vezes o imposto já está recolhido e eles já estão achando bom demais não ter comprado tudo via PY, caso, o fisco diga algo, advogado derruba fácil com essas mesmas explicações e "nada" impede que um provedor por exemplo, "EMPRESTE" o equipamento sem custo.

Quanto ao amigo dos R$800, parabéns pra ele.
muitos pagam R$1200 em uma instalação de "AZBOX's".

----------


## 1929

Este é um assunto regulamentado 

código CFOP 6908 -Remessa de bem por conta de contrato de comodato

Lembrem-se que hoje um fiscal da fazenda estadual ou federalnão vai mais visitar empresas. Do seu escritório ele tem acesso a todas as informações que precisa.
Ele só chama o responsável e pede explicações.

Vejo seguidamente isso em vários ramos de comércio. Através do Sintegra eles tem a vida do contribuinte.
E no caso dos provedores, além do Sintegra tem ainda o SICI.
Dia desses olhando os dados do SICI por empresa deu para observar que a maioria não declara o real. É um risco pois o cruzamento informatizado de informações hoje é enorme.

Sei que é complicado para nós. A burocracia impera e está aí para nos atrapalhar. Meu contabilista me alertou sobre isso algum tempo atrás pois eu também não emitia nota de comodato. Hoje não tenho mais provedor .

Cada um de vocês que tem provedor deve ter um contabilista para encaminhar toda a papelada relacionada com a Receita e Fazenda Estadual. Perguntem a ele. Se ele disser que não então desconfiem e consultem mais fontes.

----------


## ernandesks

> Resultado, agora eu estou colocando roteador em comodato para assim fidelizar clientes, quero ver ele agora vender barato com roteador comodato. Agora nao so seguro meus clientes como praticamente conecto 10 ele 1, resultado quem perdeu foi ele ao mexer conosco, poderia estar conectando seus clientes normalmente com preco mais barato que o meu, mais a ambissao dele era tomar nosso clientes para abalar nossa alto estima.


Que bom ouvir isso delegato, apos ter passado 2 anos você conseguiu se super no mercado mais nunca feche os olhos para outros negócios.

----------

